# J.R. Smith loses playing time to Gary Forbes



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Cue Michael Buffer. They may be ready to rumble.
> 
> We've arrived at round 12, seemingly, in a season-to-season bout between Nuggets coach George Karl and mercurial guard J.R. Smith.
> 
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_16643791

This can't end well.


----------

